# Safe ice at Indian



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

3 inches of solid, clear ice, on the first 2 pull offs at Long Island.

Fishable today and should be 4" by Friday/Sat.

I would continue to drill as you go out into the bay on the second pull off just to be sure.

My buddy spudded both areas, and walk out about 50 ft or so last night!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry but 3'' inches of ice isnt safe.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

No ice is safe is....but 3" of clear ice is safer than 4" of cloudy milky ice. I'll fish on 3" of clear ALL day long. Especially in shallow water. To each is own right???


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

3" of clear solid ice will usually be ok with limitations but there will always be variables and declaring that ice at a particular lake as "safe" and "fishable" for the general public is not very prudent. Too many people could get into serious trouble heading out after reading that bold headline. Any description of ice conditions should not include that guarantee.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fish on clear 3" but I wouldn't go labeling it safe ice for droves of people but spaced out and using common sense everything should be ok good luck and be safe


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

If you can drill holes, fish all day, enjoy yourself on 3" of hard clear ice, then guess what, it is safe ice. Most of us don't like to go and fish with 100 people right on top of us. I've seen 5 inches of ice that was crap and 2" that held my 250 pound self much better. Safe ice is ice where YOU feel comfortable and can fish without fear. At least that is safe ice to me. We don't live in Canada where you get 12" plus to ride sleds and what not pre Christmas. I was out today and had 3" of very solid clear ice on a 2 acre pond and absolutely couldn't keep the bait in the water. Hope this snow doesn't screw up the ice that we do have. Just my $0.02.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i've fished on 2" of clear black ice when i was young and invincible. (and dumb). i'll wait for 4" to go. 6" to take my kids. 8" to take my kids kids. that's just my standards. ain't no fish worth dying for.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Indian is up to 4- 5 inches in most spots!

Ice is clear and solid, I wont use the word safe,(lol) but good enough for me and my buddies! 

Bluegill bite has been good,

Cleaned 62 on Sunday.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Carp, I'm taking off work Thursday and hitting Long Island, any clues as to what baits to use or just rely on the old dependables? Thanks.


----------

